# The First Plastic Computer Processor



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

The First Plastic Computer Processor (2 web pages).



> *Two recent developmentsa plastic processor and printed memoryshow that computing doesn't have to rely on inflexible silicon.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-- Tom


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

What?
My processor would melt in a short time. It already gets too hot too often.

But to use those for gasleaks, sounds ok, anywhere, where there is no heat.
Always love your research Tom.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

bp936 said:


> What?
> My processor would melt in a short time. It already gets too hot too often.
> 
> But to use those for gasleaks, sounds ok, anywhere, where there is no heat.
> Always love your research Tom.


Hi bp936,

My posts are not my research. You knew that - right? They are however, links to relevant new breakthroughs in technology/technology related issues that may some day affect us all.

Thanks for the comment.

-- Tom


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

I call it "research" because I don't have to look for interesting new tech-news. you do it and do it so well. :up:


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

bp936 said:


> I call it "research" because I don't have to look for interesting new tech-news. you do it and do it so well. :up:


Hi bp936,

It's actually very easy. I currently have 190 RSS feeds to websites - not all science and technology. It allows me to scan for new articles that appear interesting and skip the rest without going to the original website (an extra step to look at any new available articles).

-- Tom


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

:up:
You are still doing an excellent job, since I am on dialup, I am limited, what I can check so it helps me. I am sure others appreciate your posts too.


----------

